# Wet/dry niche pool lights



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I put in a lot of pool lights. Easy money!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

One thing I know for dry and wet niches luminaires anytime you try to winterized it and if not done right expect the niches luminaire get damaged one way or other due the ice can wreack hovac so may end up replace the luminaire or cord or both.

And have the pool guys to check out the rest of it due if you supect any damage from frost.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Change the lights yourself and make money just remember don't turn them on while out of the water. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I put in a lot of pool lights. Easy money!


You could not pay me enough to screw around trying to change a pool light..

Drop one screw and you have to turn into a Navy diver to find it.. :no:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I see the pool being drained, buts thats just me...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

You can usually lean over and install it in without draining the pool.


----------



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> You can usually lean over and install it in without draining the pool.


That's my method. Take off your shirt and reach on over the side. 
If you told me drain the pool I tell you go buy swimming trunks.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I know, get a pair... This pool looks more like a septic treatment tank right now.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> I know, get a pair... This pool looks more like a septic treatment tank right now.



Then tell customer to drain or clean it before you install the light.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Gotta drain it to figure out what is wrong with them.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> You can *sometimes* lean over and install it in without draining the pool.


 
Ficed it.


I dread pool light calls. 

Water sometimes leaks into the fixture and fills the lamp/socket. Sometimes the cord just gets soaked thru. If everything goes right, you can remove the fixture from the niche and change the lamp on the deck. Hopfully it goes back in easily.

The question is whether the seal is intact or will you have to purchase a new fixture. The next question is, do they still make the *exact* fixture.

I got one recently that was close but there were some tabs just barely in the way, making it difficult to get the screw back in. Turns out, I needed a longer SS screw. The light was too deep to work from the deck so I had to go in, underwater and fight the fixture that wanted to float up. I tied a cinfer block to my belt with romex to keep me in place. :laughing::jester::laughing:

Pool lights suck.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Picked up a new pool install this afternoon. The homeowner knew better and decided no lights on this one. Back to the other one. This has got to be close to ten years old. The wiring is very hacky. The pvc is all buried very shallow with no expansions where it comes out of the ground. Some of it is broken off before the box. I have never worked on a pool light before and something tells me fixing it may be a royal pain even with the water level down.


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea, our policy with pool lights is just straight swap with a new fixture. If you want to change the lamp call the pool guy. I'm gonna through a towel in the van cause that's what I get to do tomorrow morning. and it might be raining...


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey mods the I phone don't got an exclamation point but some lady needs help with a pool light. 

To the lady please for Gods sake call a licensed electrical contractor when dealing with pool lights. They dont seal like you think they do and most defiantly can kill you.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

How did that happen. The post went away.


----------



## Dusty0468 (Mar 3, 2011)

I had the same the same thing happen today. This was a new install, got every thing hooked up pool pump, salt generator, plug and light in pool. Started turning everything on and it all worked except when I turned the light on the gfi breaker tripped. So started checking everything out and found it was reading between the ground and neutral from the pool light to the junction behind it. Took the light out of the pool, it was 1 of the LED kind that changes color. It said do not open voids warranty. So I called the guy that installed the pool he told me to take it out and he would get me another 1. What else should I have done to test it or what would you have done different?


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> You can usually lean over and install it in without draining the pool.


My good friend builds pools, services them, etc. One guy he hired to work with him (I worked for him a few times doing odd jobs to make some extra cash) and I went out to change out a lamp. I tell the new guy (we'll call him Cletus :jester to grab a screwdriver to take out the old lamp and set it on the deck. 

I go talk to the homeowner, explain what we're doing, and about that time, I look over, and this dumbass is trying to remove it with a CORDLESS DRILL!!! I mean, fully submerged, underwater, 18v Dewalt drill.... 

DUMBASS!! 

Yeah, he didn't work for him much longer after that. 

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Dusty0468 said:


> I had the same the same thing happen today. This was a new install, got every thing hooked up pool pump, salt generator, plug and light in pool. Started turning everything on and it all worked except when I turned the light on the gfi breaker tripped. So started checking everything out and found it was reading between the ground and neutral from the pool light to the junction behind it. Took the light out of the pool, it was 1 of the LED kind that changes color. It said do not open voids warranty. So I called the guy that installed the pool he told me to take it out and he would get me another 1. What else should I have done to test it or what would you have done different?


Nothing, IMO, you did all you could. Typically those LED lights have an ironclad, 10 -15 year warranty, so it's easiest to replace.


----------



## Dusty0468 (Mar 3, 2011)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> My good friend builds pools, services them, etc. One guy he hired to work with him (I worked for him a few times doing odd jobs to make some extra cash) and I went out to change out a lamp. I tell the new guy (we'll call him Cletus :jester to grab a screwdriver to take out the old lamp and set it on the deck.
> 
> I go talk to the homeowner, explain what we're doing, and about that time, I look over, and this dumbass is trying to remove it with a CORDLESS DRILL!!! I mean, fully submerged, underwater, 18v Dewalt drill....
> 
> ...


That's some funny stuff. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> My good friend builds pools, services them, etc. One guy he hired to work with him (I worked for him a few times doing odd jobs to make some extra cash) and I went out to change out a lamp. I tell the new guy (we'll call him Cletus :jester to grab a screwdriver to take out the old lamp and set it on the deck.
> 
> I go talk to the homeowner, explain what we're doing, and about that time, I look over, and this dumbass is trying to remove it with a CORDLESS DRILL!!! I mean, fully submerged, underwater, 18v Dewalt drill....
> 
> ...



I rarely do this but...:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

A guy running the local motel show's me his pool light. (it's hanging out of the fixture) I told him that it was broken. "No!" he says "It's just pulled out." You can fix. (The guy doesn't speak English the best) I told him he would have to drain the pool. He calls me and tells me that my family and I can come on Sunday and go swimming and then I can fix light!!!
He say I talk to my organization and they say I can only drain it halfway out. I told him I wouldn't work on it! Gotta love those motel managers!


----------

